# NBA Regular Season 2013/14



## Frikez (28 Ottobre 2013)

Si inizia 

Altro anello per gli Heat 












No comment, ci mancava solo Belinelli in Texas per distruggere una franchigia storica.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Ottobre 2013)

Da cosa è vestito Leonard?!


----------



## tequilad (28 Ottobre 2013)

Forza LBJ


----------



## Jerry West (28 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Da cosa è vestito Leonard?!



La butto lì, Braccio di ferro?


----------



## juventino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Si prospetta il Three-peat degli Heat.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Ottobre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si prospetta il Three-peat degli Heat.



mio dio no...


quindi devo fare la formaizone del fanta-nba?  [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]


----------



## juventino (28 Ottobre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> mio dio no...



Al momento non esistono squadre capaci di fare 4W ai playoff contro di loro. Poi magari uscirà fuori qualcuna, ma in questo momento sono nettamente i favoriti.


----------



## Snake (28 Ottobre 2013)

per me è l'anno dei Bulls. Rose e Deng sani a maggio e ne vedremo delle belle. Miami va per la storia, ricordiamoci che l'ultima squadra a fare 4 finali di fila è stata Boston e parliamo di 25 anni fa. Resta la squadra più forte ma dipende molto da quale versione di Wade arriverà ai playoff.


----------



## Frikez (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> La butto lì, Braccio di ferro?



Esatto 



Snake ha scritto:


> per me è l'anno dei Bulls. Rose e Deng sani a maggio e ne vedremo delle belle. Miami va per la storia, ricordiamoci che l'ultima squadra a fare 4 finali di fila è stata Boston e parliamo di 25 anni fa. Resta la squadra più forte ma dipende molto da quale versione di Wade arriverà ai playoff.



Vedo meglio Indiana di Chicago, sono più profondi e quest'anno hanno un Granger in più, poi è la squadra con cui Miami fa più fatica, Hibbert non riescono mai a tenerlo.


----------



## Snake (28 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Vedo meglio Indiana di Chicago, sono più profondi e quest'anno hanno un Granger in più, poi è la squadra con cui Miami fa più fatica, Hibbert non riescono mai a tenerlo.



Imho per quanto possa far fatica Miami se ha il fattore campo 4 con Indiana non le perde mai nella vita, mi sembra comunque una squadra troppo povera offensivamente, poi è vero che Hibbert contro di loro fa quel ***** che vuole ma è anche la squadra contro la quale Lebron si trova meglio tra le due. Io contro una Chicago che va con Rose, Jimmy, Deng e Noah son curioso di vederli, oltretutto loro col fattore campo potrebbero arrivarci ai playoff dato che con Rose sono squadra da 70% abbondante di vittorie.


----------



## DR_1 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Three Peat neanche quotato su..

Sarà veramente dura assistere allo scempio di stagione che attende noi gialloviola (anche se si tratta di una stagione di transizione).
Si tankerà, si andrà in lottery (sperando di pescare bene) e ci si fionda su Deng che va FA la prossima estate. 
Anche se è uno dei miei giocatori preferiti mi auguro che Melo resti a NY e che il trota non faccia pazzie. 
Assolutamente incompatibile insieme a Kobe e soprattutto se rifirmano MDA.

PS: Steve ormai è scoppiato, secondo vari rumors salterà diverse partite, specialmente i B2B tutti o quasi.
La trade più orrenda di sempre nella storia gialloviola _hands down_.


----------



## O Animal (28 Ottobre 2013)

Io comincio ad eccitarmi solo dai Play-Off. 
Le 3 partite alla settimana di Regular con 6 fusi orari differenti secondo me sfiniscono anche lo spettatore più accanito...


----------



## Snake (28 Ottobre 2013)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> PS: Steve ormai è scoppiato, secondo vari rumors salterà diverse partite, specialmente i B2B tutti o quasi.
> La trade più orrenda di sempre nella storia gialloviola _hands down_.


----------



## Underhill84 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Imho per quanto possa far fatica Miami se ha il fattore campo 4 con Indiana non le perde mai nella vita, mi sembra comunque una squadra troppo povera offensivamente, poi è vero che Hibbert contro di loro fa quel ***** che vuole ma è anche la squadra contro la quale Lebron si trova meglio tra le due. Io contro una Chicago che va con Rose, Jimmy, Deng e Noah son curioso di vederli, oltretutto loro col fattore campo potrebbero arrivarci ai playoff dato che con Rose sono squadra da 70% abbondante di vittorie.



Speriamo sia davvero l'anno di Chicago  son 15 anni che aspetto!! A me non convince moltissimo la panchina e il solito punto interrogativo sul capitolo infortuni, staremo a vedere!


----------



## Kurt91 (28 Ottobre 2013)

Vince Miami, ma per me faranno più fatica ad accedere alle Finals. Quest'anno vedo bene i Bulls e i Nets, senza dimenticare Indiana.

Per i miei Lakers, bah il sogno sarebbe tankare e prendere una scelta alta, ma fino a quando ci sarà Kobe non se ne parla. Non è nella sua mentalità.


----------



## juventino (29 Ottobre 2013)

I Nets sulla carta hanno un gran bel roster, ma bisogna vedere se già amalgamato. Per me sono gli unici che potrebbero competere con gli Heat. I Bulls boh li vedo sempre come i grandi incompiuti. Ai playoff poi sicuramente non mancherà Indiana. Poi per gli altri 4 posti ai playoff è un terno al lotto, può veramente andarci chiunque imho.
Nella Western Conference con praticamente 6 posti su 8 ai playoff prenotati (Clippers, Nuggets, Spurs, Thunder, Warriors, Rockets in ordine sparso) sarà battaglia per gli ultimi 2.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Ottobre 2013)

Riassumo un po' ciò che penso della stagione che sta per iniziare:

*MVP* Rose
*6th* jr simth
*DPY* Leonard
*MIP*....
*ROY* Mclemore
*COY* Vogel
*Sorpresa positiva* Beal
*Sorpresa negativa* Wade
*Squadra rivelazione* Wolves
*Squadra delusione* Denver e Nets
*NBA Champ* Indiana


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Los Angeles è solo gialloviola! 

Bella vittoria ma ci è chiaramente andata bene. Percentuali alte, panchina che gioca tutto l'ultimo quarto e mette a segno 41 punti (76 in totale ed è il terzo record di franchigia). Ottimo Henry, Pau e Farmar. Buon apporto da parte di Kaman, Hill e Meeks. I Pippers hanno chiaramente preso sotto gamba la partita. 116 a 103 il parziale finale.

Gli Heat invece battono a domicilio i Bulls per 107 a 95. Come al solito un grande LBJ ben supportato da Bosh. Ai Bulls non basta una grandissima prova di Boozer autore di 31 punti. Rose autore di una prova da 12 punti, maluccio dalla distanza. Ma crescerà. Ah, gli Heat hanno giocato, in alcuni frangenti, con una pressione difensiva da playoffs. Impressionanti.

L'altra partita della notte ha visto Indiana vincere contro Orlando per 97 a 87 con un ottimo George da 24 punti.


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2013)

Che forti questi Lakers


----------



## alexrossonero (30 Ottobre 2013)

Oladipo sarà tra i candidati al premio di Rookie of the Year, ha personalità da vendere. 
Per quanto riguarda i Lakers, credo che possano addirittura fare meglio della scorsa stagione, sulla carta hanno meno talento e più incognite, ma i giocatori adatti agli schemi di D'Antoni. Poi la concorrenza non sembra spietata.
I Bulls possono anche finire primi ad est, ma non sono da titolo. 
Indiana solidissima, George sempre meglio, Hibbert è il miglior centro dell'NBA. 
Sono curiosissimo di vedere i Pelicans, hanno grande talento e un quintetto molto promettente.


----------



## juventino (31 Ottobre 2013)

LOL Miami sconfitta incredibilmente da Philadelphia.


----------



## alexrossonero (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ieri sera Howard ha preso 26 rimbalzi e Durant ha fatto 42 punti. Mostri.


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Novembre 2013)

Un super Paul trascina i Clippers nella vittoria contro i Warriors, totalizzando 42 punti e 15 assists. A Golden State non basta un grandissimo Curry da 38 punti e 9 assists, semplicemente Paul è più mostruoso.

Ah, nel frattempo è definitivamente tornato D-Rose . Clutch contro i Knicks di un Bargnani da 9 punti e 1 solo rimbalzo in 25'. Tra l'altro Bargnani già fischiato dal Garden.


----------



## juventino (1 Novembre 2013)

CP3 
Ma a NY cosa si aspettavano da Bargnani? Sta appena alla seconda partita, poi...


----------



## alexrossonero (1 Novembre 2013)

Sfida straordinaria tra super giocatori Paul-Curry. Comunque Clippers e Warriors forse le due squadre più belle da vedere, divertimento assicurato.


----------



## prebozzio (1 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Sfida straordinaria tra super giocatori Paul-Curry. Comunque Clippers e Warriors forse le due squadre più belle da vedere, divertimento assicurato.


Super Curry ma con un 11 turnovers non bastano neanche 60 punti per vincere.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Novembre 2013)

Bargnani, un cristiano di 213 cm, che non riesce ad azzeccare una macth ai rimbalzi. Che pena!


----------



## Frikez (2 Novembre 2013)

Tutti spariti i tifosi gialloviola


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Tutti spariti i tifosi gialloviola



Bé quest'anno non e che ci si aspetta gran ché. Anzi, non aver sbracato contro gli Spurs è già una "vittoria".

PS: Parker ha letteralmente ballato sul cadavere di Nash. Steve è stato un grande, ma non ce la fa proprio più. Fuori dalle balle a fine stagione anche se ha un altro anno a 8M $.


----------



## juventino (2 Novembre 2013)

Heat ancora sconfitti comunque. Anche se perdere con i Nets ci può stare.


----------



## Snake (2 Novembre 2013)

Miami st'anno se ne fotte altamente della rs, non metteranno nemmeno la terza.


----------



## Livestrong (2 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> per me è l'anno dei Bulls. Rose e Deng sani a maggio e ne vedremo delle belle. Miami va per la storia, ricordiamoci che l'ultima squadra a fare 4 finali di fila è stata Boston e parliamo di 25 anni fa. Resta la squadra più forte ma dipende molto da quale versione di Wade arriverà ai playoff.



E anche da dove giocherà Lebron l'anno prossimo


----------



## Snake (2 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E anche da dove giocherà Lebron l'anno prossimo



Quella può essere una conseguenza, non penso influirà sul rendimento della squadra


----------



## Livestrong (2 Novembre 2013)

Credi che non abbia già deciso? Io penso proprio di si


----------



## Snake (2 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me no, da qui a giugno possono cambiare tante cose.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2013)

I Clippers hanno distrutto i Rockets del cagone, che è stato fischiato (si sa che una parte di chi va a vedere i Clippers sono i tifosi Lakers che non trovano il biglietto per i gialloviola).


----------



## prebozzio (5 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> I Clippers hanno distrutto i Rockets del cagone, che è stato fischiato (si sa che una parte di chi va a vedere i Clippers sono i tifosi Lakers che non trovano il biglietto per i gialloviola).


E' stato limitato dai falli fischiati contro...


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' stato limitato dai falli fischiati contro...



Non mi riferivo alla sua prestazione.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non mi riferivo alla sua prestazione.




Comunque non capivo il perché dei fischi... dici davvero che è perché alle partite dei Clips vanno anche i tifosi dei Lal?


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Comunque non capivo il perché dei fischi... dici davvero che è perché alle partite dei Clips vanno anche i tifosi dei Lal?



No no quello lo ipotizzavo  Comunque che alle partite dei Clippers vadano anche tifosi Lakers è vero. Magari può essere uno dei motivi.


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2013)

[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]

Oh Luca, bella prima scelta Bennett! Un confortante 0/15 al tiro da quando è iniziata la stagione


----------



## Livestrong (5 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION]
> 
> Oh Luca, bella prima scelta Bennett! Un confortante 0/15 al tiro da quando è iniziata la stagione



Si sapeva che avrebbe fatto panchina eh


----------



## Kurt91 (5 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si sapeva che avrebbe fatto panchina eh



Va bé ma da qui a 0/15 ce ne passa. Comunque ne avrà di tempo per dimostrare se vale la prima scelta, senza dubbio.


----------



## smallball (6 Novembre 2013)

Primi punti oltre oceano x Gigi Da Tome


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Primi punti oltre oceano x Gigi Da Tome



Ecco il video:


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2013)

Comunque ragazzi, Bargnani sarà pure in una nuova squadra (e che squadra, ma in senso negativo) e quindi dovrà ancora ambientarsi, ma anche oggi si è reso artefice di una prova triste, mettendo su le seguenti cifre: 6 punti con 2/5 al tiro (il 40%), "ben" 2 rimbalzi, 1 persa e -7 di plus/minus in 23' nella sconfitta dei Knicks contro i temibilissimi Bobcazzo. Il tutto a 11 milioni di presidenti, che diventeranno 12 il prossimo anno.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Novembre 2013)

Ma infatti Bargnani è uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati che esistano.

Vive dell'immagine del lungo che tira da tre. E poi, considerando che i rimbalzi sono quelli di una guardia?


----------



## Snake (6 Novembre 2013)

era un flop annunciato Bargnani a NY, è andato a finire nella squadra peggiore per contesto tecnico e ambientale. Come può sposarsi bene un 7 piedi che gioca come una guardia in una squadra con Melo e senza un vero playmaker? Questi Knicks sono by far la squadra col più basso IQ della lega, una vera e propria accozzaglia.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2013)

Si è rotto Chandler, ora il Mago avrà minuti per fare bene. Comunque [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] sono d'accordo con te sul lato tecnico, io mi riferivo però al suo solito approccio. L'ho visto in replica contro i Bulls ed ha avuto il solito approccio da mollaccione. Spaesato, poca energia sia in difesa che, ovviamente, a rimbalzo. Ha avuto anche un due minuti di onnipotenza cestistica a dire il vero. Però l'impressione è sempre la stessa, e qui il contesto tecnico per me c'entra poco, e cioè gran talento ma poca energia.


----------



## juventino (7 Novembre 2013)

La verità è....che sono vere entrambe le cose:Bargnani sopravvalutato e i Knicks assolutamente costruiti male.


----------



## Frikez (7 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> era un flop annunciato Bargnani a NY, è andato a finire nella squadra peggiore per contesto tecnico e ambientale. Come può sposarsi bene un 7 piedi che gioca come una guardia in una squadra con Melo e senza un vero playmaker? Questi Knicks sono by far la squadra col più basso IQ della lega, una vera e propria accozzaglia.



Bargnani o finisce a San Antonio o in un certo tipo di sistema come possono essere i Bulls per esempio o passerà la sua carriera NBA a vivacchiare in franchigie inutili, come fanno 3/4 dei giocatori della lega.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2013)

Io fossi in Bargnani incasserei questi ultimi due anni e poi me ne ritornerei in Europa. Chessò, a Milano


----------



## mandraghe (7 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io fossi in Bargnani incasserei questi ultimi due anni e poi me ne ritornerei in Europa. Chessò, a Milano



Chissà che coppia con mozzarella Melli...

Parlando seriamente in Europa farebbe certamente la sua p.orca figura...


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Chissà che coppia con mozzarella Melli...
> 
> Parlando seriamente in Europa farebbe certamente la sua p.orca figura...


Bé in Europa dominerebbe senza troppi problemi, quanto meno in attacco visto che il suo talento offensivo è indiscutibile. E' dietro che mi preoccuperebbe molto, ma in un sistema difensivo come si deve credo che farebbe si la sua p.orca figura.

PS: MozzaMelli, per Dio


----------



## mandraghe (7 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bé in Europa dominerebbe senza troppi problemi, quanto meno in attacco visto che il suo talento offensivo è indiscutibile. E' dietro che mi preoccuperebbe molto, ma in un sistema difensivo come si deve credo che farebbe si la sua p.orca figura.
> 
> PS: MozzaMelli, per Dio




Certo le capacità offensive di Bargnani non si discutono...come difensore mi sembra meglio Bourousis...e ho detto tutto! 

Comunque in Europa il buon Andrea non incontrebbe i nigga grandi e grossi...ad es. Garnett...


Quando ripenso che nel 2006 avevo previsto che Bargnani sarebbe diventato il nuovo Nowitzki....brrrrrrrr


Pardon...MozzaMelli for ever and ever end ever!


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Certo le capacità offensive di Bargnani non si discutono...come difensore mi sembra meglio *Bourousis*...e ho detto tutto!
> 
> Comunque in Europa il buon Andrea non incontrebbe i nigga grandi e grossi...ad es. Garnett...
> 
> ...



Giovannone


----------



## mandraghe (7 Novembre 2013)

Da sempre fan del Borousauro...solo due fessi come Scariolo e Cravatta Rosa potevano gestirlo in un modo tanto vergognoso..infatti i risultati di Olimpia e Grecia.... Di quest'ultima chissene...ma Milano bestemmie per anni....quasi quasi rimpiangevo Bucchi  

Bello comunque l'inizio di Scariozzo in spagna


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Da sempre fan del Borousauro...solo due fessi come Scariolo e Cravatta Rosa potevano gestirlo in un modo tanto vergognoso..infatti i risultati di Olimpia e Grecia.... Di quest'ultima chissene...ma Milano bestemmie per anni....quasi quasi rimpiangevo Bucchi
> 
> Bello comunque l'inizio di Scariozzo in spagna



Scaryolo non delude mai


----------



## Frikez (7 Novembre 2013)

Scariolo è l'allenatore più overrated della storia della pallacanestro.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Novembre 2013)

Alla notizia del ritorno di Don Sergio, l'allenatore del Barcellona Xavi Pascual ha dichiarato: "finalmente nessuno dirà più che sono il peggiore allenatore della Liga ACB"  

e mi fermo qua per non andare troppo off topic o meglio off basket


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Novembre 2013)

Ovviamente quando io parlo vengo subito smentito dai fatti. Grandissimo Mago stanotte, il video:


----------



## Snake (9 Novembre 2013)

l'ho già detto che tempo due tre anni e antonio si prende la lega?


----------



## prebozzio (9 Novembre 2013)

Sono molto contento per la partita di Bargs, ho molta fiducia per la sua avventura a NY.



Snake ha scritto:


> l'ho già detto che tempo due tre anni e antonio si prende la lega?


Monociglio? Straordinario in questo avvio.

Per ora è il mio MIP insieme a Evan Turner


----------



## Snake (9 Novembre 2013)

Davis ovviamente, l'evoluzione del bigliettone


----------



## prebozzio (9 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Davis ovviamente, l'evoluzione del bigliettone


L'importante è non si tagli il monociglio


----------



## Livestrong (9 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'ho già detto che tempo due tre anni e antonio si prende la lega?



Avessimo preso due anni fa la prima scelta....


----------



## prebozzio (9 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Avessimo preso due anni fa la prima scelta....


La prima scelta di due anni fa, 2011, non è Irving?

Tu preferiresti Davis a Irving?


----------



## Livestrong (10 Novembre 2013)

No, intendo dire Davis al posto di bennett.

Davis Irving comunque li considero allo stesso livello più o meno


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Novembre 2013)

Mega FAIL di miami stanotte!!! Con magia clamorosa di Green a 6 decimi dalla sirena


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Novembre 2013)

La trasformazione del monociglio


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Novembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Mega FAIL di miami stanotte!!! Con magia clamorosa di Green a 6 decimi dalla sirena


----------



## Livestrong (10 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> La trasformazione del monociglio



Se andate a vedere, anche Irving si è pompato di brutto. Milan lab sbarca nella nba


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Novembre 2013)

bella la difesa del prescelto su green


----------



## prebozzio (10 Novembre 2013)

Il fail più grande comunque è il libero di Wade sul 110-108


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il fail più grande comunque è il libero di Wade sul 110-108



assurdo che a quei livelli non si conoscano le regole


----------



## tequilad (11 Novembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> assurdo che a quei livelli non si conoscano le regole



Idiozia assurda


----------



## gabuz (11 Novembre 2013)

In 0.6 secondi Jordan dopo il rimbalzo l'avrebbe messa 






Se i compagni avessero almeno preso il ferro però


----------



## Frikez (11 Novembre 2013)

Clinic difensivo del Mago


----------



## mandraghe (12 Novembre 2013)

Non ci ha capito niente!


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Novembre 2013)

Guardatevi questo video su Howard:


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Novembre 2013)

Buona prova di Datome che segna 10 punti in 17' di utilizzo nella sconfitta dei Pistons contro gli Warriors. Raggiunge la doppia cifra dopo 4 partite, il più veloce tra gli italian se si considera che il Gallo ci impiegò 5 partite e il Mago 10.

Ah, discreto salto di Henry


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Novembre 2013)

Curry mi sta mandando giù di testa ultimamente


----------



## prebozzio (14 Novembre 2013)

Ancora grando Mago


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ancora grando Mago



Ancora?? 

Forse sarebbe meglio dire "una volta tanto grande Mago"


----------



## prebozzio (14 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ancora??
> 
> Forse sarebbe meglio dire "una volta tanto grande Mago"



A Charlotte ha giocato una grande partita, contro San Antonio in attacco è stato l'unico a trovare con continuità la via del canestro


----------



## mandraghe (14 Novembre 2013)

Offensivamente non si discute: il "finalmente" era riferito alla doppia doppia, non è che ne abbia fatto tantissime, almeno negli ultimi anni..


----------



## prebozzio (14 Novembre 2013)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Offensivamente non si discute: il "finalmente" era riferito alla doppia doppia, non è che ne abbia fatto tantissime, almeno negli ultimi anni..


No, per carità, hai ragione.

Però in una NY che sta facendo pena, le sue statistiche nelle ultime tre partite sono ottime:

30.6 mpg
20.3 ppg
48.0% FG's
40.0% 3PT FG's
87.5% FT's
6.7 rpg
1.7 apg
2.0 bpg


----------



## Frikez (15 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Kurt91 (15 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>



_Sembra un vecchio che cerca di sco.pare (cit.)_

Oh, offensivamente non si discute, è tanta roba. Ma è quando vedo questo Bargnani che vado in bestia.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Novembre 2013)




----------



## mandraghe (15 Novembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> No, per carità, hai ragione.
> 
> Però in una NY che sta facendo pena, le sue statistiche nelle ultime tre partite sono ottime:
> 
> ...



Beh io mi auguro sempre che gli italiani si facciano valere nella NBA...per cui spero che Bargnani continui così...e che queste statistiche siano la classica rondine che fa primavera

Ciò che mi lasciò basito (e che mi fa dubitare sempre) fu quando il mago disse che lui non era pagato per saltare e per prendere i rimbalzi (o qualcosa di simile), un lungo NBA dovrebbe dire il contrario!


----------



## alexrossonero (15 Novembre 2013)

Bargnani piedi al parquet è davvero bravo. Peccato che in NBA qualche volta i piedi bisognerebbe staccarli dal suolo: se non salti sei mezzo handicappato, soprattutto se sei un lungo che gioca in post. Lui nemmeno ci prova, guarda la palla e attende che gli cada tra le braccia.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Novembre 2013)

Lebron 39 punti con 18 tiri dal campo


----------



## Kurt91 (17 Novembre 2013)

A NY i primi cori "Fire Woodson" 

PS: Il 24 sta tornando


----------



## prebozzio (17 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> A NY i primi cori "Fire Woodson"


Il coach ha delle colpe evidenti, ma con un Felton del genere e JR che sparacchia qualunque cosa gli passi tra le mani... senza considerare che nessuno difende a NY


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Novembre 2013)

New York e Brooklyn due fail clamorosi.


----------



## Frikez (20 Novembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> New York e Brooklyn due fail clamorosi.



Come ampiamente previsto, soprattutto i Knicks.


----------



## mandraghe (20 Novembre 2013)

Beh i Knicks si sapeva...Brooklyn per qualche oscura ragione era data addiritura come una possibile contender...però non è detto che Jason (sempre sia lodato) non trovi la quadratura e magari i Nets ingranino...però non sono certo da titolo


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Novembre 2013)

I Nets sembrano il Milan 2007/2010: zeppi di vecchie glorie strapagate e con ambizioni da titolo ingiustificate.


----------



## Frikez (26 Novembre 2013)

ROY già assegnato a Carter-Williams, è un no contest quest'anno 

A inizio stagione non c'avrebbe scommesso nessuno, l'ultimo ROY che non è stato selezionato nelle prime 10 scelte del draft fu Mark Jackson nell'87, anche in quell'occasione si trattava di un play.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Novembre 2013)

Chicago a sto punto vista la situazione disastrosa, dovrà mettersi li con lucidità e pensare bene anche a soluzioni dolorose (vedi Deng)


----------



## prebozzio (27 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> ROY già assegnato a Carter-Williams, è un no contest quest'anno
> 
> *A inizio stagione non c'avrebbe scommesso nessuno*, l'ultimo ROY che non è stato selezionato nelle prime 10 scelte del draft fu Mark Jackson nell'87, anche in quell'occasione si trattava di un play.



Tranne chi l'ha preso al FantaNba


----------



## prebozzio (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ma come sta giocando il Beli?!


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Dicembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma come sta giocando il Beli?!



Davvero bene, ma io non sono stupido e per due motivi. 1) Inserito in un sistema di gioco come si deve ha il suo perché e lo aveva fatto vedere anche lo scorso anno a Chicago e 2) perché il sistema di San Antonio esalta ancor di più le sue qualità.


----------



## smallball (1 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Davvero bene, ma io non sono stupido e per due motivi. 1) Inserito in un sistema di gioco come si deve ha il suo perché e lo aveva fatto vedere anche lo scorso anno a Chicago e 2) perché il sistema di San Antonio esalta ancor di più le sue qualità.



esatto,il giocatore perfetto per quel tipo di sistema


----------



## prebozzio (1 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Davvero bene, ma io non sono *stupido *e per due motivi. 1) Inserito in un sistema di gioco come si deve ha il suo perché e lo aveva fatto vedere anche lo scorso anno a Chicago e 2) perché il sistema di San Antonio esalta ancor di più le sue qualità.


Nessuno ha detto che sei stupido, Kurt


----------



## Kurt91 (1 Dicembre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha detto che sei stupido, Kurt





Va bé il senso si capiva uguale


----------



## Frikez (3 Dicembre 2013)

Timmy


----------



## Livestrong (3 Dicembre 2013)

Che partita di duncan


----------



## Livestrong (3 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Davvero bene, ma io non sono stupido e per due motivi. 1) Inserito in un sistema di gioco come si deve ha il suo perché e lo aveva fatto vedere anche lo scorso anno a Chicago e 2) perché il sistema di San Antonio esalta ancor di più le sue qualità.


Va visto nei playoffs, quando conta davvero. Di certo secondo me non vale i soldi che gli han dato


----------



## prebozzio (3 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Va visto nei playoffs, quando conta davvero. Di certo secondo me non vale i soldi che gli han dato


Oddio, nei playoff qualcosa di buono ha già dimostrato


----------



## Livestrong (3 Dicembre 2013)

L'anno scorso ha fatto bene infatti, ma per dare un giudizio su quest anno è veramente troppo presto, non han fatto nemmeno 20 partite


----------



## Snake (4 Dicembre 2013)

quanto gli dovevano dare? Il minimo salariale?


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Dicembre 2013)

Golden State 
Curry


----------



## Livestrong (4 Dicembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> quanto gli dovevano dare? Il minimo salariale?



C'è gente più valida che prende anche meno di lui. Penso a robinson, barnes, dunleavy.


----------



## Snake (4 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> C'è gente più valida che prende anche meno di lui. Penso a robinson, barnes, dunleavy.



Immagino ti riferisca al Barnes dei Clippers, piglia di più di Belinelli non meno, Dunleavy idem e ci sarebbe da discutere sul fatto che sia più valido, magari una vita fa. Passi Robinson ma se è per questo ce ne stanno tanti altri più scarsi di lui che prendono il doppio. Nemmeno 3 mil per uno che bene o male va in doppia cifra o quasi (uscendo dalla panca) da anni nella lega mi sembrano un ingaggio onesto, anzi io mi aspettavo che monetizzasse di più dopo la stagione coi Bulls ma evidentemente preferisce mettersi alla prova in contesti vincenti e non mettere cifre fine a se stesse in una gulag.


----------



## alexrossonero (4 Dicembre 2013)

Golden State in rimonta da -27 contro Toronto con gli Splash Brothers in modalità BERSERK è da orgasmo puro.


----------



## Frikez (6 Dicembre 2013)

Bargnani   

Ha guadagnato 10000 punti stima


----------



## mandraghe (6 Dicembre 2013)

visto quello che è successo negli anni scorsi Garnett avrebbe meritato molto di più...comunque bene così


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Dicembre 2013)

*E' ufficiale, Kobe torna domenica 8 dicembre contro i Raptors.*


----------



## Frikez (10 Dicembre 2013)

Dragic


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Steph


----------



## prebozzio (12 Dicembre 2013)

Fenomeno Steph, ma che brodi i Mavs: non avevano il timeout, potevano approfittare dell'esultanza degli Warriors per costruire un tiro migliore nell'ultimo secondo e mezzo.


----------



## alexrossonero (12 Dicembre 2013)

Dragic avrà la maglia di Birsa, sicuro


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Dicembre 2013)

noi ridiamo e scherziamo ma howard ha buttato una bomba stanotte


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> noi ridiamo e scherziamo ma howard ha buttato una bomba stanotte


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


>



Ha anche fatto 7/7 sui tiri liberi 

The passing mamba


----------



## Livestrong (18 Dicembre 2013)

E di lillard non dite niente?


----------



## Frikez (19 Dicembre 2013)

Un genio 

Almeno hanno vinto all'OT.


----------



## Frikez (19 Dicembre 2013)

Kobe si è rotto di nuovo, rientrerà a febbraio.


----------



## alexrossonero (20 Dicembre 2013)

Spiace per Bryant, ma anche se il nuovo infortunio sembra indipendente dal precedente, secondo me è stato condizionato da esso, oltre che dall'età.

Bargnani, che dire? nella parte finale di gara con quel tiro incomprensibile, ma anche durante l'overtime con un errore di passaggio da ebete, i suoi compagni e il coach avrebbero palesemente voluto mandarlo a zappare gli orti, con i telecronisti che non sapevano se ridere o se provarne pena.

Lillard, che dire? la mette nel cesto dal bagno. Fenomenale.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Dicembre 2013)

San Antonio espugna Golden State senza i big three e con 28 punti del Beli


----------



## Frikez (20 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Livestrong (20 Dicembre 2013)

Grande Diaw negli ultimi minuti


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Dicembre 2013)

Love


Signori Love 

Se non sbaglio 45-19-6. Mamma mia 

Ieri sera è stato un piacere per gli occhi vedere Los Angeles Minnesota.


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Dicembre 2013)

Nick Young trasuda basket comunque.


----------



## Livestrong (27 Dicembre 2013)

In quel sistema di gioco è perfetto, si sapeva avrebbe fatto bene


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Westbrook fuori fino all'ASG per una nuova operazione al ginocchio già infortunato. E' la terza operazione allo stesso ginocchio, non è affatto una cosa da trascurare.


----------



## Frikez (29 Dicembre 2013)

Bosh 

Stagione finita anche per Horford.


----------



## robs91 (29 Dicembre 2013)

Bosh


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Dicembre 2013)

che errore ha fatto chicago a lasciar partire Belinelli


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Dicembre 2013)

curry


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION], tankiamo?


----------



## Snake (30 Dicembre 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION], tankiamo?



non c'è bisogno


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Gennaio 2014)

Quest'anno c'è due campionati... quello per il tanking è più avvincente di quello per i PO


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Gennaio 2014)

MVP!MVP!MVP!


----------



## Frikez (3 Gennaio 2014)

Career high per Beli


----------



## smallball (3 Gennaio 2014)

32 punti con 6/7 da 2 e 6/9 da 3 ...mostruoso


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Gennaio 2014)

Oh interessante sto ragazzino col 25.....ah no


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Gennaio 2014)

Carter riesce sempre a stupirmi 

anche il mago però non scherza


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2014)

He did it again


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Gennaio 2014)

Curry è un fenomeno. Ha un rilascio e una velocità di tiro unici. Miglioratissimo nel playmaking, attualmente il secondo miglior passatore di lega. Come già detto, per me è il giocatore che entusiasma di più in tutta l'NBA.


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Datome non gioca mai. Ma vieni a Milano che abbiamo bisogno di un tiratore


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ho accolto la sua chiamata al draft con un po' di perplessità. Troppo giovane e troppo inesperto (viene dalla A2 greca), ma capacità tecniche e soprattutto fisiche notevoli. Occhio a Giannis Antetokounmpo, potrebbe essere una futura stella.


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ho accolto la sua chiamata al draft con un po' di perplessità. Troppo giovane e troppo inesperto (viene dalla A2 greca), ma capacità tecniche e soprattutto fisiche notevoli. Occhio a Giannis Antetokounmpo, potrebbe essere una futura stella.



Stella de che?


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Stella de che?



Potrebbe, non sarà sicuramente. Ha ancora tanta strada da fare, soprattutto costruirsi un gioco offensivo decente visto che per ora siamo all'abc. Però per me questo potrebbe diventare molto forte.


----------



## juventino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Datome non gioca mai. Ma vieni a Milano che abbiamo bisogno di un tiratore



Domanda da profano perchè non seguo moltissimo il basket: perchè ai Pistons non gli danno un pò più di minutaggio? Non mi sembra che ci siano fenomeni lì...


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe, non sarà sicuramente. Ha ancora tanta strada da fare, soprattutto costruirsi un gioco offensivo decente visto che per ora siamo all'abc. Però per me questo potrebbe diventare molto forte.



Solo perchè lo dice la Gazza


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Gennaio 2014)

I Pistons sono stati costruiti maluccio e, tralasciando altre considerazioni, hanno un sacco di esterni tiratori/ali che sono in NBA da più tempo di Gesù, che per altro in quanto italiano non scelto al draft non gode per principio americano di grande considerazione.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Solo perchè lo dice la Gazza



Diciamo che ho preso spunto da quell'articolo  Però l'articolo in sé mi ha dato il là per parlarne qui. Ho visto un paio di video del ragazzo che evidenziavano gli aspetti positivi e negativi del suo gioco e devo dire che comincio a capire la scelta dei Bucks, che hanno visto in lui grandi potenzialità.


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> I Pistons sono stati costruiti maluccio e, tralasciando altre considerazioni, hanno un sacco di esterni tiratori/ali che sono in NBA da più tempo di Gesù, che per altro in quanto italiano non scelto al draft non gode per principio americano di grande considerazione.



I Pistons secondo me potenzialmente non sono male, da quarto/quinto posto ad est, il coach invece non mi fa impazzire e infatti è uno che non ha mai ottenuto risultati decenti nella sua carriera, se mancano i PO con Josh Smith, Drummond, Monroe e Jennings lo cacciano in un amen.

Per quanto riguarda Datome, è un rookie e come tutti al primo anno fa fatica, ancora di più se consideriamo che arriva dall'Europa.


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ho preso spunto da quell'articolo  Però l'articolo in sé mi ha dato il là per parlarne qui. Ho visto un paio di video del ragazzo che evidenziavano gli aspetti positivi e negativi del suo gioco e devo dire che comincio a capire la scelta dei Bucks, che hanno visto in lui grandi potenzialità.



Immaginavo  A me il greco è piaciuto fin da quest'estate, dopo il draft ho iniziato a seguirlo un po' dato che non lo conoscevo proprio e devo dire che è un bel giocatore però dubito che ai Bucks sfonderà..quest'anno stanno giocando da cani nonostante un roster con gente interessante.


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> I Pistons secondo me potenzialmente non sono male, da quarto/quinto posto ad est, il coach invece non mi fa impazzire e infatti è uno che non ha mai ottenuto risultati decenti nella sua carriera, se mancano i PO con Josh Smith, Drummond, Monroe e Jennings lo cacciano in un amen.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Datome, è un rookie e come tutti al primo anno fa fatica, ancora di più se consideriamo che arriva dall'Europa.


I giocatori presi uno ad uno sono molto validi e potenzialmente ancora più validi, ma ci sono molte cose che non mi convincono. Ad esempio, Josh Smith strapagato per farlo giocare da ala piccola per me non ha tanto senso. Poi secondo me si sente la mancanza di un play puro, di un facitore di gioco con inventiva e passaggio, cosa che Jennings, pur bravissimo, non è.


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> I giocatori presi uno ad uno sono molto validi e potenzialmente ancora più validi, ma ci sono molte cose che non mi convincono. Ad esempio, Josh Smith strapagato per farlo giocare da ala piccola per me non ha tanto senso. Poi secondo me si sente la mancanza di un play puro, di un facitore di gioco con inventiva e passaggio, cosa che Jennings, pur bravissimo, non è.



Esistono ancora i play puri?


----------



## alexrossonero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Esistono ancora i play puri?



Beh, sempre meno, ma tra i migliori Rondo e Rubio possono ancora esser considerati tali. Lo stesso Paul e, un gradino sotto, D-will, sono passatori eccezionali.


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Beh, sempre meno, ma tra i migliori Rondo e Rubio possono ancora esser considerati tali. Lo stesso Paul e, un gradino sotto, D-will, sono passatori eccezionali.



Per me Rondo e Deron non sono dei play puri, Rubio sì e infatti non tira mai


----------



## Snake (13 Gennaio 2014)

come si suol dire squadra costruita alla ***** di cane, Smith è risaputo renda più da 4 che da 3, se poi il 3 lo fa in una squadra dove ci sono due 7 piedi che intasano l'area risulta ancor più deleterio, significa avere quasi tutto il quintetto che non ha minimamente range dalla medio lunga distanza, ragion per cui quando giocano col quintettone le avversarie battezzano gli esterni e ci vanno a nozze. Ciliegina sulla torta (mi verrebbe da dire sulla m3rda ) Brandon Jennings a dirigere l'orchestra, uno che tira col 2% e si prende una caterva di tiri a partita. Per somma di valori sarebbero una grande squadra, la realtà è che sono 4 giocatori disfunzionali l'uno all'altro. Secondo me non dovevano prendere Smith ma una volta che l'han fatto uno dei due lunghi lo devi cedere, probabilmente è quello che faranno nelle prossime settimane o a giugno dato che Monroe è in scadenza.


----------



## DannySa (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ma Reggie Jackson ha passaporto italiano?


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma Reggie Jackson ha passaporto italiano?



No. E' nato in Italia ma ha la cittadinanza statunitense in quanto da noi non c'è lo ius soli.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Gennaio 2014)

I Pistons non difendono, non hanno playmaking, hanno poco tiro da fuori, hanno giocatori lunatici, poco continui e il QI cestistico medio assai basso. In più, un coach che non ci sta capendo niente.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2014)

NY con qualche win consecutiva è già all'ottavo posto a Est 
Uomo in più: Kenyon Martin!

Ma il Beli che canestro ha fatto da centrocampo?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Gennaio 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> NY con qualche win consecutiva è già all'ottavo posto a Est
> Uomo in più: Kenyon Martin!
> 
> Ma il Beli che canestro ha fatto da centrocampo?



preb hai un mp 


comunque gli sta entrando praticamente di tutto al beli,incredibile.


----------



## prebozzio (14 Gennaio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> preb hai un mp


OT: Ops, hai ragione... me ne ero dimenticato XD
Più tardi con calma ti rispondo


----------



## alexrossonero (16 Gennaio 2014)

A questo punto mi sembra palesissimo: i Lakers puntano al prossimo draft. Quinto peggior record della Lega.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Gennaio 2014)

Lakers che perdono la 12^ nelle ultime 13. Meglio così in vista del draft.

PS: Oltre ad essere scarsi siamo una squadra di cagasotto, con dei giocatori indegni che non vanno a difendere un compagno che se ne vede 4 addosso:


----------



## Frikez (16 Gennaio 2014)

Occhio che con la mafia che c'è è prevedibile una prima o seconda scelta, guai se un mercato come quello di LA resta a questi livelli


----------



## Kurt91 (18 Gennaio 2014)

Oh Durant 54 punti.


----------



## alexrossonero (18 Gennaio 2014)

Ieri sera ho scoperto le doti di passatore di Pressey. Grande inventiva e geometria, peccato per l'altezza.
Ottima prova anche di Marshall, che con 4/5 da tre e la doppia cifra in assist incide tantissimo sulla rimonta e vittoria finale dei Lakers.
Buon rientro di Rondo, uno dei miei play preferiti.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Gennaio 2014)

George mostruoso stanotte!


----------



## Sherlocked (19 Gennaio 2014)

Sto iniziando ora a seguire l'NBA. Diciamo che è bella però il fatto che segnino quasi ogni azione...devo abituarmi, visto che nel calcio quando si fa gol è un evento e va festeggiato eccetera, nell'NBA non puoi esultare per un canestro visto che ne seguiranno altri mille, se non nel finale di gara. Però certi tiri, bloccaggi eccetera sono spettacolari...

Ho un po di problemi con il regolamento ancora, i falli quando vengono fischiati , in generale ? 

Comunque ho deciso di tifare per i CLIPPERS...


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Snake (21 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


>



uno screenshot piuttosto criptico, dove vuoi arrivare?


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> uno screenshot piuttosto criptico, dove vuoi arrivare?



No niente, spunti di riflessione


----------



## Frikez (21 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> uno screenshot piuttosto criptico, dove vuoi arrivare?



Stessa percentuale nel tiro da 3


----------



## mandraghe (21 Gennaio 2014)

Lebron pesa ben 30 chili in più...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Gennaio 2014)

e chi c'ha curry al fanta nba?


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Gennaio 2014)

Complimenti ai Nuggets e ai medici per come hanno curato Gallinari. Si sono resi conto dopo 9 mesi che necessitava di un'operazione al crociato. Stagione finita e chissà se tornerà per l'inizio della prossima. Complimenti vivissimi!


----------



## juventino (22 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Complimenti ai Nuggets e ai medici per come hanno curato Gallinari. Si sono resi conto dopo 9 mesi che necessitava di un'operazione al crociato. Stagione finita e chissà se tornerà per l'inizio della prossima. Complimenti vivissimi!



Roba da pazzi. Ma in America si rischia il licenziamento per un fatto del genere?


----------



## tequilad (22 Gennaio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Roba da pazzi. Ma in America si rischia il licenziamento per un fatto del genere?



Lo spero!


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Gennaio 2014)

Qualcuno mi spiega quando è fallo nel basket ? E le tecniche per evitare il canestro ? Se uno tira, c'è poco da fare da quanto ho capito..ma se uno prova ad andare a canestro da vicino, si deve stoppare la palla senza contatto fisico ?


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi spiega quando è fallo nel basket ? E le tecniche per evitare il canestro ? Se uno tira, c'è poco da fare da quanto ho capito..ma se uno prova ad andare a canestro da vicino, si deve stoppare la palla senza contatto fisico ?



Per i falli, è complicato. Se leggi il regolamento alla lettera, puoi fare molto poco. Contatto con le braccia, nullo. Non puoi saltare fuori dal tuo "cilindro" (in sostanza, puoi saltare solo verticalmente) altrimenti qualsiasi contatto è fallo, etc.
Il fatto è che in NBA, con dei bisonti da un quintale e rotti, è inevitabile avere sempre del contatto, e non puoi fischiare ogni 10 secondi, quindi l'arbitro incide TANTISSIMO.


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Gennaio 2014)

Ho capito, quindi ci saranno arbitri più o meno concessivi, se fai fallo scattano due tiri liberi o sbaglio ? Perchè spesso ho visto falli che a me sembrano inesistenti, sarà che vengo dal calcio, ma tipo gente che salta per tirare, l'altro salta anche lui, i due corpi sono molto vicini ma nessuna gestualità ostile di braccia ecc., e viene fischiato fallo...


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Gennaio 2014)

Inoltre volevo chiedere: proprio in funzione dei falli, come funziona la "fase difensiva" delle squadre di NBA ? Come ti difendi concretamente dall'altra squadra ? e di norma in quanti difendono ?


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Gennaio 2014)

Inoltre volevo chiedere: proprio in funzione dei falli, come funziona la "fase difensiva" delle squadre di NBA ? Come ti difendi concretamente dall'altra squadra ? e di norma in quanti difendono ? [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Inoltre volevo chiedere: proprio in funzione dei falli, come funziona la "fase difensiva" delle squadre di NBA ? Come ti difendi concretamente dall'altra squadra ? e di norma in quanti difendono ? [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION]



Tutti difendono, tutti attaccano.

A meno che non ti chiami Bargnani


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ho capito, quindi ci saranno arbitri più o meno concessivi, se fai fallo scattano due tiri liberi o sbaglio ? Perchè spesso ho visto falli che a me sembrano inesistenti, sarà che vengo dal calcio, ma tipo gente che salta per tirare, l'altro salta anche lui, i due corpi sono molto vicini ma nessuna gestualità ostile di braccia ecc., e viene fischiato fallo...



Se fai fallo su un'azione che non è un tiro, è rimessa.
Dopo N falli di squadra per quarto, scatta il bonus: ogni fallo porta a due tiri.
Se fai fallo su un tiro da due, due tiri liberi.
Se fai un fallo su un tiro da tre, tre tiri.

Poi ci sono regole più complesse:
Il flagrant foul, la difesa illegale, il tecnico, che comportano tiri e possesso palla. Ma sono cose più complesse.


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tutti difendono, tutti attaccano.
> 
> A meno che non ti chiami Bargnani



Bargnani gioca nei Knicks ? L'ho visto contro i clippers, ha un bel tiro mi sembra, anche se sotto canestro non l'ho visto andare quasi mai..è più un passatore/tiratore o sbaglio ?


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se fai fallo su un'azione che non è un tiro, è rimessa.
> Dopo N falli di squadra per quarto, scatta il bonus: ogni fallo porta a due tiri.
> Se fai fallo su un tiro da due, due tiri liberi.
> Se fai un fallo su un tiro da tre, tre tiri.
> ...



Ok più o meno ho capito, grazie mille. Quindi in pratica si difende "a casaccio", cercando di bloccare l'altro e sperando l'arbitro non fischi...


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ok più o meno ho capito, grazie mille. Quindi in pratica si difende "a casaccio", cercando di bloccare l'altro e sperando l'arbitro non fischi...



No no no. E' tutto fuorché a casaccio.
Il 90% delle azioni in attacco e in difesa sono studiate a tavolino.
E' un gioco enormemente tattico.


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Gennaio 2014)

Si le azioni si, intendevo proprio i movimenti dei singoli per difendere. Per dire, nel calcio c'è la fase difensiva (tattica), e poi c'è il tackle (movimento del singolo), questo intendevo...sulle azioni si, ho notato che sono preparate..


----------



## prebozzio (22 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Si le azioni si, intendevo proprio i movimenti dei singoli per difendere. Per dire, nel calcio c'è la fase difensiva (tattica), e poi c'è il tackle (movimento del singolo), questo intendevo...sulle azioni si, ho notato che sono preparate..


I movimenti dei singoli non possono essere a caso, proprio perché molti tipi di contatto sono fallosi 
E' difficile spiegare la difesa nel basket, perché è un misto di difesa individuale (uno contro uno) e di squadra (spesso, il difensore cerca di portarti verso un raddoppio, o verso una zona particolare di campo). Ovviamente, quando arriva uno in aiuto la difesa deve "aggiustarsi" per evitare di lasciare qualcuno libero.

In generale, è sicuramente sconsigliato cercare di recuperare la palla sul palleggiatore: o uno è veramente rapido di mani (Chris Paul, Rajon Rondo per esempio), o è facile per il palleggiatore approfittarne ed evitare il difensore. Bisogna mettere pressione, stare giù sulle gambe e muovere i piedi velocemente. Il concetto base è: occupare lo spazio prima che lo faccia l'attaccante. Se capisci dove vuole andare l'attaccante, devi arrivarci prima di lui. Quando si muove spalle a canestro puoi aiutarti con il petto, se vuole tirare tieni le braccia alte il più possibile (non le abbassare, è fallo quasi sempre) e salta solo se sei sicuro che tirerà e che non è una finta.

Soprattutto: tutte le statistiche riferite alla difesa (rimbalzi, stoppate, palle recuperate) spesso non premiano quelli che sono davvero bravi difensori


----------



## prebozzio (22 Gennaio 2014)

Guardati questo bel video, per esempio


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Gennaio 2014)

Grazie prebozzio. Ma quindi è possibile anche fare fallo da parte di chi ha la palla ? Per dire, 1 vs 2 difensori, i due difensori si posizionano in modo da mandare sull'esterno l'attaccante che quindi, andando avanti verso canestro, avrà gli spazi "intasati" dai due difensori: in quel caso cosa succede ? perchè ok occupare lo spazio ma se poi chi ha la palla può semplicemente aprirsi un varco a forza, allora non ha senso...

Domandina di contorno: le schiacciate valgono sempre due punti giusto ?


----------



## prebozzio (22 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Grazie prebozzio. Ma quindi è possibile anche fare fallo da parte di chi ha la palla ? Per dire, 1 vs 2 difensori, i due difensori si posizionano in modo da mandare sull'esterno l'attaccante che quindi, andando avanti verso canestro, avrà gli spazi "intasati" dai due difensori: in quel caso cosa succede ? perchè ok occupare lo spazio ma se poi chi ha la palla può semplicemente aprirsi un varco a forza, allora non ha senso...
> 
> Domandina di contorno: le schiacciate valgono sempre due punti giusto ?


Se il difensore si mette sulla linea di penetrazione e si posiziona completamente immobile, se l'attaccante gli va addosso commette fallo di sfondamento. E' fallo dell'attaccante anche quando usa il braccio esterno per liberarsi. Considera che una volta fermato il palleggio l'attaccante ha cinque secondi per tirare o passare, non può più palleggiare ma muoversi usando un piede (si chiama piede perno) tipo perno di un compasso. Quindi se c'è un bel raddoppio in angolo l'attaccante è in grossa difficoltà...

Le schiacciate valgono due punti, si. A meno che uno non salti da dietro alla linea dei tre punti e arrivi fino al canestro, ma per ora non ci è mai riuscito nessuno  
(questo perché il tiro dipende da dove sono i piedi quando viene scoccato, se salti da dietro alla linea del tiro da tre e rilasci la palla quando sei in aria, in linea d'aria dentro all'arco, vale comunque tre punti)


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Gennaio 2014)

Ok ho capito. Libri sui clippers in italiano, o più in generale sull'NBA ?


----------



## DR_1 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque Sherlocked hai scelto la Los Angeles sbagliata  , dubito che avrai mai qualche "gioia" cestisticamente parlando.


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Comunque Sherlocked hai scelto la Los Angeles sbagliata  , dubito che avrai mai qualche "gioia" cestisticamente parlando.



Non sono un glory hunters, ho scelto col cuore  e il cuore mi diceva Clippers, tifati se non erro anche da Buffa


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Comunque Sherlocked hai scelto la Los Angeles sbagliata  , dubito che avrai mai qualche "gioia" cestisticamente parlando.



Oddio mi sa che allo stato attuale hanno più probabilità di gioire loro che noi. Poi va bé, sono gli sfigati di LA e prescindere


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Oddio mi sa che allo stato attuale hanno più probabilità di gioire loro che noi. Poi va bé, sono gli sfigati di LA e prescindere



Appena mi leggo qualcosa sulla loro storia ti saprò rispondere a dovere  Nessuno che consiglia libri sul basket americano ?


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Comunque non so se è stato già detto, ma è un periodo che Durant sta Jordaneggiando. Altri 36 per lui stanotte nella vittoria contro gli Spurs.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque non so se è stato già detto, ma è un periodo che Durant sta Jordaneggiando. Altri 36 per lui stanotte nella vittoria contro gli Spurs.



già prima i 54 poi qualche giorno fa 46 e adesso 36...mostruoso


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Muoio!!!! ahahahahhahahahah



.


----------



## tequilad (24 Gennaio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> .


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Gennaio 2014)

E Carrrmelino se ne va....
E Carrrrrrmelino se ne va.....


----------



## Frikez (25 Gennaio 2014)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E Carrrmelino se ne va....
> E Carrrrrrmelino se ne va.....



Dici? Non ne sarei così sicuro dopo stanotte


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dici? Non ne sarei così sicuro dopo stanotte



E' per fare più vetrina


----------



## O Animal (25 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Morto che parla (27 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Morto che parla (28 Gennaio 2014)

Durant sta ufficialmente Jordaneggiando.


----------



## Kurt91 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Kobe salta l'All Star Game a causa dell'infortunio al ginocchio. Doveva ritornare questa settimana ma i tempi di recupero si sono allungati di quasi un mese.

Nel frattempo Datome rivede il campo dopo una serie consecutiva di NE, ma solo per 4'. Belinelli ne mette 11 ma con un 1/7 da 3 punti nella sconfitta degli Spurs contro i Rockets.


----------



## tequilad (30 Gennaio 2014)

Pazzesco Durant!


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Gennaio 2014)

I thunder ne mollano 17 agli heat  

12 gara di fila over 30 per durant


----------



## Kurt91 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Poche storie, è l'MVP della Nba fino ad ora.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Gennaio 2014)

mamma mia e non c'è westbrook


----------



## mandraghe (30 Gennaio 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> mamma mia e non c'è westbrook




Forse è uno dei motivi che fanno si che KD giochi in questo modo


----------



## Snake (30 Gennaio 2014)

streak tra le più impressionanti della storia.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Forse è uno dei motivi che fanno si che KD giochi in questo modo



hai ragione,però non so quanto sia utile ai fini della squadra come rendimento,soprattutto in ottica PO

Poi secondo me da sempre il problema di OKC è la guida tecnica,quindi...


----------



## mandraghe (30 Gennaio 2014)

Ovvio che nei PO uno come Westbrook serve come il pane, però come play non mi ha mai convinto del tutto a volte si fa trascinare dal fisico e si intestardisce negli uno contro 5, penalizzando non poco il buon KD35


----------



## Snake (1 Febbraio 2014)

Indiana ha firmato Bynum per il resto della stagione. 

Frontiline aggiornata dei Pacers: Hibbert, Bynum, West, Scola, Mahinmi.


----------



## mandraghe (5 Febbraio 2014)

Settima sconfitta consecutiva dei Lakers: abbiamo perso lo scontro per arrivare ultimi, dai che tankiamo felici..


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Vittoria dei Lakers in nottata contro i Cavs. Tra è successa una cosa interessante di cui tutti, arbitri a parte, ignoravano. I Lakers si sono presentati a Cleveland con soli 8 giocatori arruolabili, durante la partita si è rotto (strano eh....) pure Young e, oltre a lui, a causa falli i Lakers sono rimasti solo in 5. Ad un certo punto Sacre ha commesso il sesto fallo, quindi secondo il regolamento avrebbe finito la partita ed i Lakers avrebbero dovuto continuarla in 4. Ma....gli arbitri hanno avvisato D'Antoni che esisteva una regola, di cui solo loro erano a conoscenza evidentemente, che permetteva di poter far giocare il/i giocatore/i che avevano commesso il sesto fallo, ma da quel momento in poi tutti i falli commessi da codesto giocatore sarebbero stati considerati come falli tecnici.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Febbraio 2014)




----------



## Frikez (6 Febbraio 2014)

La solita mafia gialloviola


----------



## mandraghe (6 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Vittoria dei Lakers in nottata contro i Cavs. Tra è successa una cosa interessante di cui tutti, arbitri a parte, ignoravano. I Lakers si sono presentati a Cleveland con soli 8 giocatori arruolabili, durante la partita si è rotto (strano eh....) pure Young e, oltre a lui, a causa falli i Lakers sono rimasti solo in 5. Ad un certo punto Sacre ha commesso il sesto fallo, quindi secondo il regolamento avrebbe finito la partita ed i Lakers avrebbero dovuto continuarla in 4. Ma....gli arbitri hanno avvisato D'Antoni che esisteva una regola, di cui solo loro erano a conoscenza evidentemente, che permetteva di poter far giocare il/i giocatore/i che avevano commesso il sesto fallo, ma da quel momento in poi tutti i falli commessi da codesto giocatore sarebbero stati considerati come falli tecnici.




Da quello che ho letto, quindi ninzò di certo eh, si dice che il draft quest'anno dovrebbe essere ai livelli di quello del 2003, (James, Bosh, Wade e Anthony) per cui mi auguro che i laghi facciano il più pena possibile in modo da avere buone opzioni nelle scelte


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Febbraio 2014)

proprio forti i 76ers quest'anno


----------



## Frikez (14 Febbraio 2014)

Mamma mia


----------



## mandraghe (14 Febbraio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Mamma mia










Dilettante....


----------



## Frikez (14 Febbraio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dilettante....



Ma vaff


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Febbraio 2014)

Beli  2 attributi grossi quanto una casa c'ha


----------



## Kurt91 (27 Febbraio 2014)

Ma questi Thunder che da quando è tornato il decerebrato hanno inanellato 3 sconfitte di fila, ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## mandraghe (27 Febbraio 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ma questi Thunder che da quando è tornato il decerebrato hanno inanellato 3 sconfitte di fila, ne vogliamo parlare?




L'ho scritto qualche pagina fa che WestBrook a volte è un problema, perchè limita il talento di KD, non essendo un play puro ed essendo appunto un....decerebrato...


----------



## Snake (27 Febbraio 2014)

sto lesionato è capacissimo di fargli perdere l'MVP


----------



## Frikez (27 Febbraio 2014)

I Thunder con il solo KD ai PO non vanno comunque lontano, Westbrook è appena tornato dopo essere rimasto fermo 2 mesi quindi ha bisogno di tempo per tornare in condizione.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Marzo 2014)

Partitina di Lebron....


----------



## smallball (4 Marzo 2014)

Al Jefferson 38 punti e 19 rimbalzi con 18/24 dal campo,peccato ci siano stati quei 61 punti.....


----------



## mandraghe (8 Marzo 2014)

LeBron dopo il sessantello ha fatto prestazioni che farebbe pure....Belinelli...

Intanto i miei derelitti laghi, hanno subito nel derby la più pesante sconfitta (o asfaltata) della loro storia 

Non vedo l'ora che finisca sto strazio....


----------



## smallball (8 Marzo 2014)

Va bene tankare ma il -48 e' vergognoso


----------



## pennyhill (8 Marzo 2014)




----------



## Underhill84 (9 Marzo 2014)

Dajeee bulls!!!!!


----------



## prebozzio (9 Marzo 2014)

Ragazzi, come "sposta" Noah in questo momento...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Marzo 2014)

Riscatto del Laghi contro i Thunder, ma *****ccio cane tra tutte mi vanno a vincere la partita contro una delle squadre che più apprezzo, niente quest'anno mi fanno arrabbiare pure quando vincono  

Ma dico io, spaccare un bostoniano a caso, o umiliare LeBron, o rompere un clippo a caso no eh??


----------



## Frikez (10 Marzo 2014)




----------



## Kurt91 (13 Marzo 2014)

Griffin mostruoso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Marzo 2014)

ma questo phil jackson ai knicks?


----------



## mandraghe (14 Marzo 2014)

Altra umiliata dei Lakers, al peggio non c'è mai fine 

Oggi i laghi faticherebbero assai pure in Eurolega....speriamo di ricostruire in fretta...qua tra Milan e Lakers, è uno strazio continuo...


----------



## prebozzio (16 Marzo 2014)

Noah MVP


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Noah MVP



dopo la cessione di Deng, s'è preso totalmente la squadra sulle spalle!!! Che giocatore!


----------



## Frikez (17 Marzo 2014)

Occhio al Monociglio


----------



## mandraghe (18 Marzo 2014)

Tra Phila e Lakers è una gara a chi batte i record negativi di franchigia


----------



## smallball (18 Marzo 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Tra Phila e Lakers è una gara a chi batte i record negativi di franchigia



w il tank...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Marzo 2014)

la felicità di kobe


----------



## mandraghe (21 Marzo 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> la felicità di kobe



Guardando i nomi delle maglie nella parete, e confrontandoli con quelli attuali, non so se ridere o piangere...


----------



## Frikez (22 Marzo 2014)

KD


----------



## mandraghe (22 Marzo 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> KD




Intanto Westbrook ancora out, comunque quest'anno KD MVP assoluto, e per fortuna nella NBA sto premio non è assegnato ad minchi.am, come succede per il pallone d'oro...

Ecco la triplozza decisiva:


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Marzo 2014)

Certo che per prendere 51 punti in un quarto da questi Lakers bisogna essere messi davvero male!


----------



## mandraghe (26 Marzo 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Certo che per prendere 51 punti in un quarto da questi Lakers bisogna essere messi davvero male!



Beh dopo avre infranto tutti i record negativi almeno ne infrangiamo uno positivo, nemmeno Magic e Jabbar erano riusciti a fare questa impresa, evidentemente il buon Phil ci vuole ancora bene


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Marzo 2014)

Bhè stanotte ho goduto poco devo dire


----------



## DR_1 (27 Marzo 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bhè stanotte ho goduto poco devo dire



Era quasi riuscito il furto con scasso però. Che brutta roba.. e ai playoff sarà ancora peggio...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Marzo 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Era quasi riuscito il furto con scasso però. Che brutta roba.. e ai playoff sarà ancora peggio...



ma davvero la cacciata di Stevenson è stata una delle cose più ridicole che abbia visto negli ultimi anni. Hill che sbaglia gli ultimi 2 liberi 
Bravo leflop a lasciare l'ultimo tiro a Bosh


----------



## DR_1 (27 Marzo 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma davvero la cacciata di Stevenson è stata una delle cose più ridicole che abbia visto negli ultimi anni. Hill che sbaglia gli ultimi 2 liberi
> Bravo leflop a lasciare l'ultimo tiro a Bosh



Ci poteva stare perchè considerato "taunting" (secondo tecnico), ma il primo non c'era assolutamente.
La cosa buffa è che i grigi non lo avevano neanche notato, ma Wade si è lamentato e su richiesta hanno fatto la "chiamata" cacciandolo fuori.

Poi meglio non parlare del secondo quarto, specialmente sul finale, dove James era praticamente sempre in lunetta, ne avrà tirati una decina se non più, non potevi starci vicino che chiamavano di tutto.

Ha trovato pure il coraggio di lamentarsi


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Marzo 2014)

Concordo su tutto,peggio della Juve


----------



## mandraghe (2 Aprile 2014)

Philadelfia ha fallito il record assoluto di L consecutive 

In compenso i Lakers penso stiano battendo quello di punti subiti, oramai viaggiamo stabili concedendo valanghe di punti a tutti.


----------



## prebozzio (5 Aprile 2014)

Gerald Green ha le ali sotto ai piedi


----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2014)

*The Los Angeles Clippers are the first team with three 20+ point wins vs the Lakers in a season since 1966-67 Warriors.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Aprile 2014)

leflop si fa stoppare la schiacciata della vittoria contro i nets da un rookie  e poi si piange pure chiedendo il fallo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Aprile 2014)

grande nottata di nba oggi,c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Aprile 2014)

bhè dai,secondo voi dove va melo?


----------



## Snake (15 Aprile 2014)

Chicago


----------



## gianluca1193 (15 Aprile 2014)

Dalla dichiarazione odierna , direi chicago... Ma nulla è normale in Nba


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Chicago



se non si abbassa sostanzialmente l'ingaggio dubito


----------



## DR_1 (15 Aprile 2014)

Va ai Clippers insieme a Lebron questa estate. 

(Credetemi, è tutt'altro che impossibile)


----------



## Bioware (15 Aprile 2014)

LeBron va a new York l'anno prossimo, Anthony ha qualche chance di restare IMO, dipende da quello che vuole fare lo Zen e da chi sarà il nuovo allenatore


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Va ai Clippers insieme a Lebron questa estate.
> 
> (Credetemi, è tutt'altro che impossibile)



Spero che invece si fermino al 555 di Nash Street, ad El Segundo, (CA) 90245


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Aprile 2014)

secondo me houston o chicago


----------



## DR_1 (16 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> secondo me houston o chicago



Houston che già non difendono? Con il barba e il bambinone? Per me utopia. Anche se dovessero liberare dello spazio.

1) Resta ai Knicks 2) Va da Thibo 3) Clippers insieme a Lebron e Paul. Questi sono gli scenari.

Speriamo che al trota non passi per la testa l'idea di portarlo a LA, perchè veramente.. oltre al fatto che è incompatibile insieme a Kobe non sarebbe neanche una buona trovata per "salvarsi" la faccia (ovvero "vi abbiamo preso la stella" ora state buoni)


----------



## Snake (16 Aprile 2014)

i clippers c'hanno il cap intasato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Aprile 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Houston che già non difendono? Con il barba e il bambinone? Per me utopia. Anche se dovessero liberare dello spazio.
> 
> 1) Resta ai Knicks 2) Va da Thibo 3) Clippers insieme a Lebron e Paul. Questi sono gli scenari.
> 
> Speriamo che al trota non passi per la testa l'idea di portarlo a LA, perchè veramente.. oltre al fatto che è incompatibile insieme a Kobe non sarebbe neanche una buona trovata per "salvarsi" la faccia (ovvero "vi abbiamo preso la stella" ora state buoni)



ma infatti melo ai lakers non ce lo vedo per niente. Sarebbe sbagliatissima come operazione,sia per lui che per i lacustri.

Griffin in orbita new york in caso di melo ai clippers


----------

